# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] turbo x δεν αναβει

## gponiris

Τurbo x  txv-4220 smt.Ειναι στην πριζα και δεν αναβει.Κανενα σημα και λαμπακι αναμενο.Το τηλεκοντρολ χαθηκε και προσπαθω απο το κουμπι πλαι να την αναψω αλλα χωρις ανταποκριση.Τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## chipakos-original

Η μπρίζα έχει ρεύμα??Η πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας δέχεται την τάση των 230βολτ??Εχεις επισκευάσει άλλη φορά μονάδα τροφοδοτικού σε τηλεόραση??

----------


## gponiris

> Η μπρίζα έχει ρεύμα??Η πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας δέχεται την τάση των 230βολτ??Εχεις επισκευάσει άλλη φορά μονάδα τροφοδοτικού σε τηλεόραση??


Η πριζα εχει ρευμα.Την δοκιμασα και σε αλλες 2.Τα υπολοιπα αγνωστα,αλλα εχω πολυμετρο.Βοηθαει πουθενα?

----------


## chipakos-original

Εδώ η βλάβη είναι κλασικά στη μονάδα τροφοδοσίας αλλά με σκέτο ένα πολύμετρο δεν γίνεται επισκευή και υπάρχει και ο κίνδυνος ηλεκτροπληξίας.

----------


## cards44

καλημέρα , δες τις διοδους στο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## gponiris

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.απευθυνθηκα σε εναν ειδημονα και περιμενω τα φωτα του.Ευελπιστω να βγαλω ακρη.Αν οχι,θα τολμησω να ζητησω τη βοηθεια σας και να πειραματιστω

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
εκείνα που πρέπει να κάνεις αρχικά είναι με βάση τ΄ ακριβές μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης ν΄ αγορα΄σεις από ένα κατ/μα ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ το τηλεκοντρόλ της,
κι έπειτα εσύ ή εκείνος που θα ξεβιδώσει πολύ προσεκτικά τ΄ οπίσθιο καπάκι της τηλεόρασης να δεις ή να δει το τύπο του τροφοδοτικού (είναι μία σειρά
αποτελούμενη απ΄ αριθμούς και γράμματα) που είναι τυπωμένος πάνω στη πλακέτα ή αναγράφεται σ΄ αυτοκόλλητη λευκή ταινία κολλημένη στη πλακέτα
του τροφοδοτικού.
Με βάση αυτόν το τύπο ακόμα κι αν δεν επισκευαστεί το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί ν΄ αγοραστεί από τ΄ εμπόριο.
Φιλικά. 
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

gponiris (18-08-18)

----------


## gponiris

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Δημητρη.Εκτιμω την απαντηση σου.
Ειμαι σε αναμονη απο το αλλο μαστορι να δουμε τι γινεται.Θα επανελθω με νεοτερα

----------


## gponiris

Τελικα αλλαχτηκε τροφοδοτικο γιατι δεν επισκευαζοταν και ειχε αρπαξει και η μητρικη και αντικατασταθηκε με αλλη.

----------


## Papas00zas

Κάτι ξέρει η υπογραφή μου.... :Smile:

----------


## pipilas

> Τελικα αλλαχτηκε τροφοδοτικο γιατι δεν επισκευαζοταν και ειχε αρπαξει και η μητρικη και αντικατασταθηκε με αλλη.


δεν αλλαζε και το πανελ και τα λεντ?? ειχε σπασμενη αλλη ο μαγκας και  στην χρεωσε (σαν πολυ γρηγορα βρηκε ανταλ/κα),,,ολα αυτα για 2 διοδακια...

ακου αρπαξε η μητρικη,,,τι ειναι φασολαδα στην κατσαρολα....πουτανα ελλαδαααααα ελεος υδραυλικος ειναι?

----------

johnnyb (14-09-18), mikemtb73 (13-09-18)

----------


## gponiris

> δεν αλλαζε και το πανελ και τα λεντ?? ειχε σπασμενη αλλη ο μαγκας και  στην χρεωσε (σαν πολυ γρηγορα βρηκε ανταλ/κα),,,ολα αυτα για 2 διοδακια...
> 
> ακου αρπαξε η μητρικη,,,τι ειναι φασολαδα στην κατσαρολα....πουτανα ελλαδαααααα ελεος υδραυλικος ειναι?


Ιδεα δεν εχω φιλε μου αν φτιαχνοταν απο διοδους,αλλα το τροφοδοτικο το ειχε παραγγειλει και ειναι καινουριο και μου ειχε πει οτι τη μητρικη την εβγαλε οντως απο αλλη προκειμενου να φτιαξει αυτη.
Στην περιπτωση επισκευης τροφοδοτικου ή και μητρικης για αυτα τα διοδακια που αναφερεις,τι κοστος αναλογει?Να εχω μια εικονα

----------


## JOUN

Παντως αυτα τα Vestel ειναι πραγματικα οτι ναναι..Εχω αλλαξει προσφατα διοδακια στην χαμηλη σε τρεις με μοντελο 17ips61 και ολα καλα.
Προσφατα μου ηρθε μια με ιδιο κωδικο αλλα το δευτερευων ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο,δεν εχει βραχυκυκλωμενα διοδακια και δεν βρισκω τι εχει.
Οταν παιρνει ταση ακουγεται κατι να ταλαντωνει οποτε λεω κατι εχει βραχυκυκλωμα.
Εχω παραγγειλει το SMPS controller( ICE3BR0665)αλλα μεχρι να ερθει εχει κανενας καμμια ιδεα; 
Το σχεδιο δεν ειναι το ιδιο 100% αλλα ειναι πολυ κοντα..

----------


## gponiris

Παιδες εχω μερικες ερωτησεις και θελω ειλικρινεις απαντησεις βαση των εμπειριων σας.
Η τηλεοραση εκει που επαιζε κανονικα την επομενη μερα παω να την αναψω και το κουμπι αναβοσβηνε 4-5φορες και μετα απο 2-3 δευτερα γινοταν σταθερο.Καμια εικονα κανενα σημαδι ζωης.Η οθονη κανενα σημαδι ζωης.
Την εβγαλα απο πριζα για 24ωρες και μετα τιποτα.Εχω διαβασει πολλα παρομοια θεματα και εχω τις εξης ερωτησεις..
1.Τι μπορει να συνεβει?
2.Η αγορα ενος τροφοδοτικου προς αντικατασταση καλυπτεται απο εγγυση απο τον πωλητη μιας και θεωρειται ηλεκτρικο μερος?
3.Σε περιπτωση αντικαταστασης λεντοταινιων στο πανελ(ενδεχεται καψιμο τους) ισχυει εγγυηση του υλικου αν αγοραστουν καινουριες και για την συγκεκριμενη τηλεοραση ποιες λεντοταινιες πρεπει να αγοραστουν και απο που?

----------


## mikemtb73

1. Ρωτάς για την ίδια τηλεόραση που δεν έπαιζε και πριν 4 μήνες?  Στο ενδιάμεσο τι έγινε? Επισκευαστηκε και ξαναχαλασε? Μας μπέρδεψες.....
2. Ρωτάς για εγγύηση... Πότε αγοράστηκε η TV? Αν είναι μέσα στην εγγύηση και δεν έχει ανοιχτει, τι το ρωτάς, πίσω στο κατάστημα άμεσα 
3. Εάν είναι αυτή που επισκευαστηκε αλλάζοντας μητρική και τροφοδοτικό, πολύ θα θέλαμε να μάθουμε πόσο πλήρωσες για αυτά τα 2 τον τεχνικό που τα έκανε.... 
4. Αν βάλεις led backlight set for (τύπος TV) στο γουγλη δεν σου βγάζει αποτελέσματα? Η δεν τα θεωρείς ειλικρινή? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## gponiris

Μιλαω για τη συγκεκριμενη τηλεοραση η οποια επισκευαστηκε και ξαναχαλασε.Αν αναφερομουν σε αλλη θα ανοιγα αλλο θρεντ.Λογικο δεν ειναι ?  :Wink: 
2.Αναφερομαι στην εγγυηση τροφοδοτικου μιας και αντικατασταθηκε με καινουριο (βλεπε ποστ 12).Πιο λαικα η ερωτηση.. ενα καινουριο τροφοδοτικο συνοδευεται με εγγυηση?Οπως και στους υπολογιστες
3.Δεν θα απαντησω ακομα...
4.Δεν ειχα γνωση πως να το ψαξω και σε ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση.Παρολα αυτα δεν βρισκω κατι.Μπορεις να βοηθησεις με ενα λινκ.Την τηλεοραση την αναφερω στην αρχη   :Smile:

----------


## sk1

1.Μαλλον εγκεφαλικό 
2.Η εγγύηση συνήθως είναι 3 μηνακια
3.Για την εγγύηση ισχύει το ίδιο 3 μηνακια και ναι μπορεί να καούν ότι ώρα τους καπνίσεί,όσο για την αγορά τους ο γκουγκλης θα σε κατατοπίσει με τον κωδικό του πάνελ θα βρεις τις κατάλληλες λεντομπαρες.
Ομως αν η τηλεόραση είχε φωνή θα σου φώναζε .bin.bin.bin.bin.bin ούτως ειπείν το πρόβλημα σου είναι στο λογισμικό 

Απάντησε μας Όμως και στην ερώτηση που έκανε ο Μιχάλης ποσό σου πήρε το μαστόρα

----------


## klik

Οι φυσιολογικες τηλεορασεις χαλανε απο ηλεκτρονικες βλαβες. Οι βεστελ χαλανε με ολους τους τροπους (hardware, software -το bin που διαβασες πριν-, εκλασες οταν ησουν κοντα και παρεξηγηθηκε, ερμης αναδρομος, κλπ)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Οι φυσιολογικές τηλεοράσεις χαλάνε από ηλεκτρονικές βλάβες. Οι βεστελ χαλάνε με όλους τους τρόπους (hardware, software -το bin που διάβασες πριν-, έκλασες όταν ήσουν κοντά και παρεξηγήθηκε, έρμης ανάδρομος, κλπ)


Εμ η υπογραφή μου δεν είναι τυχαία....είναι η μόνη εταιρία που δεν βγάζεις άκρη....

----------


## Panoss

> 2.Η εγγύηση συνήθως είναι 3 μηνακια


Τα 3 μηνάκια από πού προκύπτουν;

Πηγή:



> 4. Σε περίπτωση αντικατάστασης του αγαθού ή ανταλλακτικού του, η εγγύηση  αυτόματα ανανεώνεται για όλη της τη διάρκεια ως προς το νέο αγαθό ή  ανταλλακτικό, εκτός αν ορίζεται διαφορετικά.

----------


## sk1

> Τα 3 μηνάκια από πού προκύπτουν;
> 
> Πηγή:


Παναγιώτη δεν έχω καταλάβει ότι η τηλεόραση βρίσκεται ακόμη σε εγγύηση.Οποτε τα 3 μηνακια είναι για αγορά ανταλλακτικού πχ πλακέτα  τροφοδοτικου από όσο ξέρω η εγγύηση του είναι 3 μήνες.Αν κάνω λάθος πες από που ψωνίζεις ανταλλακτικά εάν σου δίνουν παραπάνω εγγύηση

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Κύριοι,
δεν πρέπει ν΄ ερίζουμε γι΄ εγγυήσεις κ.λ.π. μέρες που είναι, γιατί υπεύθυνος για την αγορά του νέου PSU είναι 
ο φίλος τεχνικός του Γιάννη που έκανε την αντικατάσταση.
Τι όμως χρειάζεται να κάνει ο Γιάννης τώρα για να λύσει το πρόβλημά του, ίσως αυτό θέλει λίγο συζήτηση.
Πρώτα ας κοιτάξει στο πίσω μέρος της συσκευής τ΄ αυτοκόλλητο πινακάκι και να μας γράψει στοιχεία όπως Chassis, Serial Number 
κι ότι άλλο κρίνει απαραίτητο, μήπως κάποιος συνάδελφος βρει στο Διαδίκτυο ή διαθέτει το Service Manual να του το στείλει.
Αν φωτίσει μ΄ ένα φακό στο πάνω μέρος του panel σε σκοτεινό περιβάλλον μπορεί να δει αν ανάβουν τα LED του Backlight, και σε περίπτωση
που δεν αχνοφαίνεται εικόνα ανοίγοντας τ΄ οπίσθιο καπάκι με τη συσκευή εκτός πρίζας μπορεί να διαβάσει σ΄ αυτόκόλλητο πάνω στο μεταλλικό
πλαίσιο του panel, τον τύπο του για ν΄ αναζητήσει τις λεντοταινίες από τ΄ εμπόριο είτε μέσω GOOGLE είτε από καταστήματα ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ
ΕΞΑΡΤ/ΤΩΝ στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ, π.χ. από τον ΓΚΑΓΚΑ τον ΠΑΡΜΕΝΙΩΝΑ, τηλ/να : 2108320208, 2108325034.
Άλλωστε το τύπο του panel μπορεί να τον αναγράφει και τ΄ αυτοκόλλητο στ΄ οπίσθιο καπάκι της τηλεόρασής του και να μην χρειαστεί αυτό να
ξεβιδωθεί για να κοιτάξει στ΄ εσωτερικό της.
Για το τροφοδοτικό τώρα μου είχαν πει κι εμένα στο κατ/μα ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ του Χαρίτωνα του Βασιλειάδη στη Καλλιθέα ότι για τις VESTEL παίζει
ρόλο ο οκταψήφιος αριθμός μετά το τύπο του τροφ/κού #IPS....# που αρχίζει από 23...... και ναι μεν το πωλούν μισή τιμή ακριβότερα απ΄ ότι το 
βρίσκουμε στ΄ e-bay αλλά τουλάχιστον έχουμε το σημείο που θα μπορέσουμε ν΄ αναζητήσουμε κάποια ευθύνη αν μας χαλάσει.
Τέλος όσον αφορά το λογισμικό αυτό βάσει του Serial Number μπορεί να ψαχθεί στο Τούρκικο site της VESTEL.
Εύχομαι σ΄ όλους ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ μ΄ ΥΓΕΙΑ κι έντονη ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

gponiris (24-12-18), mikemtb73 (23-12-18)

----------


## gponiris

Καλησπερα και Χρονια Πολλα.
Ευχαριστω για την φιλικη συμμετοχη σας στο προβλημα της tv.
Την πηγα στον τεχνικο και μου ανεφερε οτι την αναψε,αναβοσβησε το κοκκινο λαμπακι 4-5φορες και μετα δεν εσβησε το κοκκινο λαμπακι(σε μενα μετα απο τις 4-5φορες που αναβε το κοκκινο λαμπακι,μετα εμενε σταθερο οπως οταν κλεινει η τηλεοραση)εβαλε φακο και φαινοταν αχνα εικονα,οποτε συμπεραινει λεντοταινια.
Αυτο που προσπαθω να καταλαβω επισης ειναι οτι οσο ηταν λειτουργικη η τηλεοραση,το κοκκινο λαμπακι εμενε σταθερο μεχρι να πατησω το power on και να γινει πρασινο.Δεν ειχε ενδιαμεσα αναβοσβηματα.Εχω μπερδευτει και δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να αφιερωσω αλλο χρονο

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Και μία τελευταία παρατήρηση για να λυθεί η απορία του φίλου Γιάννη για τη πολυσυζητημένη Turbo-X τηλεόρασή του.
Τ΄ ενδεικτικό LED σωστά παραμένει κόκκινο γι΄ όσο χρόνο χρόνο η συσκευή μένει στο STB.
Όταν δίνεται όμως από το τηλεχειριστήριο η εντολή PWR On τότε τ΄ ενδεικτικό LED αναβοσβήνει 4 - 5 φορές και κατόπιν
ξεκινά η λειτουργία της συγκεκριμένης τηλεόρασης (Boot flashing).
Να κάνουμε όλοι ΚΑΛΕΣ και ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ και να ΄χουμε ένα ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ και ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ 2019.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## filam

Αν και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι λύση στο να αποκατασταθεί η λειτουργία της αλλα μήπως δεν αξίζει τελικά να επισκευάσεις την Turbo X και να πάρεις καμια τέτοια να τελειώνεις; Ξέρω ότι σε σχέση με την επισκευή είναι ασύμφωρο αλλά απο το να την επισκευάζεις και πάλι τα ίδια...;; Αν ήταν κάποια πιο επώνυμη ίσως να άξιζε νομίζω.

----------


## gponiris

Εφυγε για ανταλλακτικα τελικα.Το κοστος σετ λεντοταινιων καινουριων εφταναν στα 120ε συν την εργασια.Ασυμφορο κατ εμου

----------


## Papas00zas

> Αν και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι λύση στο να αποκατασταθεί η λειτουργία της αλλα μήπως δεν αξίζει τελικά να επισκευάσεις την Turbo X και να πάρεις καμια τέτοια να τελειώνεις; Ξέρω ότι σε σχέση με την επισκευή είναι ασύμφωρο αλλά απο το να την επισκευάζεις και πάλι τα ίδια...;; Αν ήταν κάποια πιο επώνυμη ίσως να άξιζε νομίζω.


Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.Εγώ αντί (n)samsung θα πρότεινα LG και ο λόγος είναι ότι η samsung έχει ολοκληρωμένα χωρίς ψύκτρα που αργά ή γρήγορα θα του βγάλουν πρόβλημα.

----------

